# Classical music crossover into popular music



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

I was just listening to Mahler's sixth symphony and noticed again that at the beginning of the third movement, it reminded me of Frank Sinatra's 'New York, New York' and a bit later on, it resembles the final scene from Disney's 'Beauty and the Beast'. Does anybody know whether the influence has been acknowledged? Other works that I have noted in this regard are the third movement from Beethoven's 9th and its similarity to 'Do Re Mi' from 'The Sound of Music' and the beginning of Vaughan Williams's 'London' symphony which Andrew Lloyd Webber has already acknowledged plagiarising for his 'Phanton of the Opera' musical. Are there other examples that you have noted and am I just imagining the similarities?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Mahler 3- First Movement 
Beauty and the Beast Be My Guest

Tchaikovsky symphony 5 second movement
John Denver Annie’s song


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

There are many examples but one that immediately comes to mind is the song Knifes Edge by Emerson Lake and Palmer.
It references Janacek's Sinfonietta


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Duplicate post........


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Nobody agrees with me about this but I think there's a definite connection between:

Suk - Fantastic Scherzo





 Starts at 01.06

And Lou Reed's 'Perfect Day' by various artists.





 Starts at 01.05


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I noticed right away that "This Provincial Town" from Beauty and the Beast begins just like the opening measures of the Pastoral Symphony. Clearly, from this and the other mentions on this thread, Alan Mencken is no musical slouch. 

Emerson Lake and Palmer were long known for their musical quotings (especially Janacek).

There was a '50s hit song "Hot Diggity, Dog Diggity" that was a direct quote from Chabrier's "Espana." The musical Kismet -- for reasons having to do with an ASCAP composers' strike, took all of its music from Borodin.

Going back even further, the famous "Slava" chorus from the Coronation Scene of Boris Godunov, was a musical steal from a Polish maidens' wedding feast preparation "forfeit" song.

Every Christian church hymnal in the world contains at least one hymn written to the "Joy" theme (more or less) from Beethoiven's Ninth. There is a very famous Anglican hymn that uses the central section of the Jupiter movement from The Planets. (I honestly don't know which came first.)


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

MarkW said:


> I noticed right away that "This Provincial Town" from Beauty and the Beast begins just like the opening measures of the Pastoral Symphony. Clearly, from this and the other mentions on this thread, Alan Mencken is no musical slouch.
> 
> Emerson Lake and Palmer were long known for their musical quotings (especially Janacek).
> 
> ...


Manfred Mann's Earth Band also used part of Holst's Planets Suite as did the bands Sons of the Vegetal Mother/Daddy Cool on their song Make Your Stash. Zappa also uses "Jupiter:Bringer of Jollity" from Holst's "The Planets" at the start of Invocation & Ritual Dance Of The Young Pumpkin.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Pachelbel's 'Canon' often crops up in this topic. One of my favourites is :
*Spiritualised * - Ladies and Gentlemen, we are floating in Space


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

> MarkW: "The musical Kismet -- for reasons having to do with an ASCAP composers' strike, took all of its music from Borodin."


Glad to see _Kismet_ referenced! It is IMO a triumph of successful borrowing and repurposing classical music to fit the requirements of another genre. Anyone familiar with the music of Borodin who is not familiar with Kismet is in for a real treat when they first (and repeatedly) hear songs like This is My Beloved, Stranger in Paradise, He's in Love, many more. Make it your fate (Kismet) to discover _Kismet_!


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I love Kismet, I only knew the Polovtsian Dances but it introduced me to the gorgeous 2nd String Quartet and I got completely hooked on Borodin. I think it’s probably the best of the classically based musicals, though ‘Summer Song’ (Dvorak)is good too. Didn’t like ‘Lilac Time’ (Schubert) much.


----------

